# Wanted:  Rixe Bikes, Parts And Accessories



## yiounothing (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking to buy Rixe bikes, parts and accessories.  Especially interested in men's bikes and Rixe bells.

I am only interested in their early lugged frames.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Hydrogen Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)

I intend to sell my Rixe tandem but am trying to determine the year and a fair price, Anoka, Minnesota


----------



## dave laidacker (Sep 9, 2016)

yiounothing said:


> Looking to buy Rixe bikes, parts and accessories.  Especially interested in men's bikes and Rixe bells.
> 
> I am only interested in their early lugged frames.
> 
> ...



I have


yiounothing said:


> Looking to buy Rixe bikes, parts and accessories.  Especially interested in men's bikes and Rixe bells.
> 
> I am only interested in their early lugged frames.
> 
> ...




I have a nice Rixie frame for sale.
slaidacker@hotmail.com
570-220-9523
Dave


----------



## bairdco (Sep 9, 2016)

Original post was from 2010, from a "guest."


----------

